
So, how did you get here? - jayhuang
https://medium.com/@lockheimer/so-how-did-you-get-here-4a1c05153019#.vbggg1s6e
======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Intel is never going to catch up in smartphones. Intel, like its pal
Microsoft, whiffed when the world shifted from PCs to mobile gadgets that
didn’t use Intel chips. The company has little to show for 15 years of trying
to reverse its strategic miss."

